# اللهجة المصرية: ولاّ عشان



## makala

ما معنى"ولا عشان انا مش بتكلم"؟

انا امتى نسيتك ولا انا مش بتكلم
بكتم جوايا حنيني اليك لكن بتألم


شيما هلالي امتى نسيتك


----------



## Haroon

هل تعتقد أني نسيتك *فقط لأنني* لا أتكلم
هل تعتقد أني نسيتك *بسبب أنني* لا أتكلم


----------

